# Is 'fiction obsession' a problem?



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a history of getting way too wrapped up in my interests. When I was a lad, I was obsessed with dinosaurs, which is a pretty common obsession for 5-8 year olds. I took in a steady diet of dinosaur books, dinosaur toys, documentaries about dinosaurs, etc-virtually every other sentence that came out of my mouth during most of my formative years was, in some capacity, dinosaur-related. Years later, I became obsessed with Spider-Man, inspired by the Saturday morning cartoon series that was on at the time. All I could think or talk about was Spider-Man, and then, later, the other Marvel superheroes. After that, I became interested in UFO sightings and the supposed Roswell crash, and wasted a substantial chunk of time researching "paranormal lore" when other kids were outside playing sports and learning valuable social skills. Now, of course, I couldn't be less interested in UFOs, but I was pretty well-versed in them at the time-although I was also very interested in Greek mythology when I was roughly that age, as well as a few other minor things that kept me from having just one field of interest. Still, I was a tad obsessed.

However, Star Wars-both the original movies and the "expanded universe" of the books, games, comics, etc-is my biggest recurring fictional obsession. I've had the "Star Wars" bug off and on-recently, it's come back with a vengeance. Last spring, I started coming up with a campaign for a Star Wars roleplaying game, which turned into ideas for fanfiction (none of which have been finished). Now, when I'm depressed, I download diagrams of Star Wars ships or maps of the planets, or make lists of obscure but cool Star Wars characters-all of whom are "just begging to be used" in fiction or games-fas "research" for the fanfiction that I'll probably never finish (when I could be doing something comparatively constructive by coming up with my own plots and characters-y'know, creating work that I could actually publish offline). I'd be pretty embarrassed if anyone I know really knew the extent of this little space opera fetish.

Is this tied in with OCD? Most of my OCD obsessions deal with fears or anxieties that actually make me uncomfortable. I don't feel uncomfortable when I'm thinking about fictional stuff. I do worry, however, that obsessing over fictitious creations is dangerously immature, especially if it's something like Star Wars, which is often aimed at kids (and is viewed as kind of cheesy, at least after the prequels). 

Has anyone else ever been "way too interested" in a book, movie, or TV show? Is it something to worry about? For me, pretty much everything is something to worry about, so I'm a bit curious if this should be one of them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm pretty similar. When I decide I like something, I tend to go slightly overboard about it. I have a really addictive personality. All of a sudden I just want to devote all my time to a new hobby and I really struggle to step away from it for any period of time. 

I recognize this in myself though, and so try and pace myself about those things.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

It's pretty normal I guess. Everybody should have something they like, and it somewhat gives them a purpose to live, but in the end you should decide what you're really for and not just some book someone wrote. (I saw this video somewhere about a WOW being arrested and was mumbling stuff about fighting arch nemesis or something. xD)

Once you neglect like your real social circle because you want to stay at home gaming, or start to fee Then, maybe you have to sort things out.

I don't go fangirl screaming and telling everybody who doesn't bother about my love for things. I just know it's annoying. My friends likes to go crazy over bands and celebs that they have to convince me to like them. -___-
Everyone likes and prefers something different don't they? I don't have to go mad over something just because you're my bff and you love them to death...

But overall, I think it's normal. Just look at the number of people writing fanfics and drawing fanart.


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to think this is normal since I'm this way as well, I've had most of your obsessions too, but still am pretty into ufo's, metaphysics and i could watch all episodes of x-files again and again, for ever w/o being bored. I don't think it's a problem, everyone has something they obsess about, some collect weird things, others, music, drugs, whatever... So long as you're not hurting anyone and are happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Same. When I was reclusive for 3 years, I was playing games and surfing anime forums and idol stuffs. You would think I am doing up a research on them and inventing ideas on how to improve those stuffs.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

It's no different than those crazy sports nuts.

They wear the official clothes, they have their car covered with the logo, they can't hold a conversation without mentioning their favorite team, and they're always loud and worked up when they're talking about it. (But that's totally ok in their mind because it's sports!) Change the topic of interest to something else and be dubbed a nerd sadly.

Be confident that you at least engage in the activity rather than getting riled up from watching other people do it.

I say you should take that stuff you make and sell it to other die hard fans like yourself. May as well make a profit off of it if you're going to do it. Fire up a website and have at it. Just make sure to get the legalities (sp) out of the way before you do.


----------



## spoox (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a big Star Wars fan as well and even a member of the 501st Legion with 3 movie accurate costumes like a Snow Trooper, Clone Trooper and Tie Pilot. I have a storage unit full of SW toys as well so I don't think you are silly at all


----------



## moretimeleft (Oct 8, 2008)

The OP might have autism or at the very least asperger's syndrome. There's a difference between interest and obsession.


----------



## shyguitar (Oct 16, 2008)

Everyone has hobbies or intreasts that they enjoy more then anything else. Its completely normal. As long as you have other things in your life and your world dosin't revolve around your hobby then its fine. I agree as well about starting your own website and letting other star wars fans get to read your stuff .


----------



## moretimeleft (Oct 8, 2008)

Not saying that as an insult, just the fact that he said when he gets interested in something, it's all he talks about to anyone and all he thinks about. I collect trading cards, and it's probably one of my favorite things to do, but I buy cards once a week, sometimes go days without looking at the ones I have, and go to a card show to buy and talk to other collectors once a month.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Change the topic of interest to something else and be dubbed a nerd sadly.
> 
> I say you should take that stuff you make and sell it to other die hard fans like yourself. May as well make a profit off of it if you're going to do it. Fire up a website and have at it. Just make sure to get the legalities (sp) out of the way before you do.


Very true. There is a certain double standard of respectability when it comes to what a person does with his spare time.

As for getting involved with other people-that's something I'm working on. Really. There's a big gap between pursuing a hobby on your lonesome and joining a community dedicated to it, and I've always had a difficult time on fan message boards due to the sheer volume of posters; I start to feel like I'm not really contributing anything. I'm aware this is sheer poppycock, though-it's just my insecurities getting in the way of something fun.

I played in D&D and Star Wars role playing groups in high school, though. That was always fun. There are gamers here, but I don't know...some geeks get on my nerves. Many of them are way more technical than I am, or can get kind of snobby about their pastimes. My main D&D group wasn't particularly nerdy (other than being roleplayers, obviously) and were comparatively laid back. Our DM interpreted the rules pretty loosely.



spoox said:


> I am a big Star Wars fan as well and even a member of the 501st Legion with 3 movie accurate costumes like a Snow Trooper, Clone Trooper and Tie Pilot. I have a storage unit full of SW toys as well so I don't think you are silly at all


Wow, a whole storage unit, you say? Neat. I used to collect the toys until I realized they were just taking up shelf space. I still have a few somewhat rare ones that haven't gone on ebay, though, like the Obi-Wan Kenobi Force ghost figure (which was originally only available by mail order from Frito-Lay, as a promotion for the special editions in 1997). It's a shame I don't buy them anymore, because there's are some really good ones out now. Is that your ARC trooper costume in your avatar?

Back on topic-I'm pretty sure I'm not autie or asperger's-at least that's what therapists have told me. I probably overstated my obsessions, because, really, I have a pretty well-rounded array of interests, and I don't go around talking about particular aspects of popular culture to anyone who will listen. I'm more worried that being a fan of something someone else created gets in the way of having a hobby that other people would find interesting or constructive. Of course, getting a hobby based on what you think other people would be impressed by is pretty lame in itself. Still, most of my anxiety is based on other people's perceptions of me.

I also like to think I have a pretty healthy sense of humor about the stuff I'm into, and an awareness of how "cool" it's actually perceived as. Anyone see the documentary Trekkies? I found it hilarious even though I empathized with most of the people in it. They were also, I have to add, a pretty diverse group.


----------



## spoox (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah my avatar is my real life redention of the Clone Wars "Captain Rex" costume that I recently finished to wear at the movie premiere 

My latest toys are the Clone AT-TE and ofcourse all the new lines of figures that came out all still in package.

Here a larger version of my costume:


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool, spoox! 

While I'm still loyal to the original Star Wars films, I find the clone troopers much more interesting than the classic era stormtroopers-I like the way they developed their own personalities and their own unique quasi-Mandalorian culture in the novels and comics.

See, I'm not a nerd at all. Perish the thought.


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

Snickersnack said:


> Has anyone else ever been "way too interested" in a book, movie, or TV show?


definitely. i read like a madman; after i read a new book, i just go crazy. a change all my online "favs" lists to include the title of that book, and start daydreaming about what fictions there could be, write fictoin nonstop, look up fiction on the internet, etc. its really all i think about. i can't help it. i don't know if its a 'problem'...i hope not.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

I've definitely been this way, still am. I'm not necessarily obsessed with fictional things though, but real life stuff. Like for example, I'm obsessed with certain singers. Pretty much look on their forums all day and they're in my mind a lot and I actually genuinely care about them, as weird as that sounds to people lol. I think the obsessions are overbearing to family or friends though.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm like this too. If I discover a new band I like, I'll play them on repeat for days. I'll read books nonstop if I really like them (to the point of skipping meals and sleeptime). I think it's just normal. For me, it fills up the time so I don't think about things that bother me. Escapism is good for you.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## DieterRabbit (Mar 7, 2012)

I too have a bit of an obsession with Star Wars.
It isn't really aimed at kids. I'd say people getting arms chopped off and shot was definitely not for kids back in 1977.
I'm very comfortable with my love for Star Wars. I'm also enjoying some shows from when I was 7 years old because I like to have the kid side of me as well as the adult side.

My friends and I are heavily into fantasy books/movies/games. It's a common interest so I certainly won't give it up because it's what brings us together.

As mentioned by bezoomny escapism is good. It relieves stress. I'm working full-time and studying part-time and enjoy both but they're still quite draining mentally and physically. My fantasy and science fiction "obsession" (along with other things, like normal and sometimes not-so-normal movies) lets me relax. I obviously enjoy normal social activities like parties or outings as another way to relax.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Definitely know what you mean. I regularly cycle obsessions - Star Wars is actually one of them right now. : D 

I don't go out much, so I guess I have to do something in the meantime? (That's what I'd like to think. XD) 

It becomes problematic when it interferes with your real life.


----------



## josen (Aug 20, 2011)

i cycle obsessions and when i can't find anything to obsess over i get depressed.
even the people who had a pokemon wedding i don't think that is necessarily unhealthy.. who are they harming? they're enjoying life. just because it may sicken other people doesn't make it wrong.

also, you think anyone who contributes, say, literature to the world isn't obsessed with fantasy worlds? i think not.

to be great you have to show extreme interest, not mild interest.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Obsessions can become harmful to you if they get out of control. I have a very addictive personality when it comes to obsessions. I got a tattoo that I really regret because of an obsession. I'm hoping to get removed one day because guess what.. the years long obsession has died out..


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

if it was not for fiction im not sure i would be a human.
i would be a shell. sometimes its all i have.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No, I've always preferred non-fiction.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I go through phases like that too; for me it's a means of escapism. I don't know what to do with myself if I don't have something to be obsessed with because I just can't deal with reality. It becomes a problem when you regularly choose to lose yourself in an imaginary world rather than deal with life.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I tend to have obsessions like too ^^ whether it was Pokemon, dinosaurs, Egyptian mythology, anime/manga, vampires, marvel/dc comics, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Transformers... I'm basically still obsessed with all of them, years down the line to be honest.

RAWR! MEGATRON! *waves decepticons flag* xDDDDDDD

Anyway, you get my point, I hope x__x obsessing about stuff isn't really immature. You can see comic book nerds wherever you go and some are in their 30's or whatever. My boyfriend is obsessing over Pokemon and Stargate at the moment too.

Seriously, without fiction there would only be reality and that would be goddamn boring, in my opinion.. <.<


----------



## Beelz (Jan 22, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm pretty similar. When I decide I like something, I tend to go slightly overboard about it. I have a really addictive personality. All of a sudden I just want to devote all my time to a new hobby and I really struggle to step away from it for any period of time.
> 
> I recognize this in myself though, and so try and pace myself about those things.


i'm the other side of the coin i struggle to find intrests that last longer than a heartbeat, about the only thing i do is watch anime n read manga... so its more a obsession... it doesn't make me happy.. well i don't even know what i means to be happy so i figured it was something that i could use to pass time while i escape from reality.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm guilty of this too. It's just so nice to get wrapped up in fiction instead of being wrapped up in my own negativity. I am a bit of an escapism junkie.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Same with me. Actually you sound just like me in childhood.  I was - and still am I guess but on a different level - interested in religion at a very young age. But because I was so interested in all the views of ALL religions it actually made me come to some of my own conclusions. It's pretty unusual, or so I heard somebody say once.

I think it's part of an introvert personality. Nothing wrong with being able to focus on interests.

I'm an escapist too. Gaming mainly. It makes me stop thinking about my crap life. And it's fun ofcourse. I can game for many hours straight. (And having no girlfriend I have the time.  Wouldn't do that when I would be in a relation.)


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think gaming obsessions and obsession with consumables are definitely not healthy. Find something you can use. Write your own sci-fi. The complex systems within games, movies, etc. are interesting, but you could use that space for actual science. If you like to write fan-fiction. Make up your own sci-fi. Be original. It will probably help you.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

mcmuffinme said:


> I'm guilty of this too. It's just so nice to get wrapped up in fiction instead of being wrapped up in my own negativity. I am a bit of an escapism junkie.


Yep.

----
Almost my whole free time revolves around fiction, whether it's drawing some fantasy world or writing a story. I might have a problem with that obsession already, but I love it so much...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I never allowed myself to get swallowed by fictional worlds. I don't like people who do so either (obnoxious people commenting on anime videos and such prevented me from watching anime at all for years. Just because I didn't want to become as delusional as them) I especially dislike it when people talk about sci-fi or pokémon and such in real life and act as if they are real things. 

but yeah, atm I spend more time in 'fictional worlds' than the real world by far. Sadly


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2011)

fantasy and scifi is where I spend most of my time. reality for me is just to much. t.v shows, movies. I call them my escapes. I love getting involved with the charicters, I find them easier to relate to then actual people.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

<<<<<still obsessed wit dinos


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the same problem, 

wasted so much time on video games its unreal 0_______0


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I got obsessed reading certain fanfiction novels. Not going to say which ones here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> I got obsessed reading certain fanfiction novels. Not going to say which ones here.


Twilight? :teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Twilight? :teeth


Dear god no.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm the same way. When I get hooked onto some book series, tv show, etc . . . its pretty much all I can think about for the time.

Right now, I can't stop thinking about the tv series, Ghost Whisperer. Has anybody here seen it?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I think its ok to have hobbies like that, its if they take over your life and you spend more time emersed in a fantasy world than reality its a problem. That Norwegian mass killer Anders Brevik apparently took a year off working so he could play WOW and played it like all day and night. You don't to end up a mass murderer like him do you? WOW addiction leads to things like that.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> I have the same problem,
> 
> wasted so much time on video games its unreal 0_______0


Is anything a waste of time if you enjoy it? I think that spending 40hrs a week at a job you don't enjoy is a waste of time personally. Not that i'm advocating a life of leisure, i think its important to work. I think life should be about finding pleasure where you can whatever it is.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiction is about the only thing that has kept me alive and somewhat sane, so it isn't a problem at all.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I prefer creating my own fiction, rather than reading someone elses fiction, unless it's really, really, really good


----------



## SindeyOGrady (Dec 29, 2012)

*OBPD*

I,m obsessed with television. For example, my obsession at the minute, this has been my obsession for a year now. I,m obsessed with this gangster charchter from UK Soap Hollyoaks. Brendan Brady, all I think about is him. Him and his boyfriend in it Ste Hay. I write stories about them. I can memorize sceans with them in,and get good-tempered while thinking about them, its taking over my life. I refuse to go to social events because their on a episode. I try to forget. but I just cant let go. It happened a couple of years ago, with another gay couple, this time Aaron and Jackson from UK soap Emmerdale. Even when Jackson died, I still thought about them. Watching old episodes on YouTube. Before them it was year another gay couple. Syed and Christina from UK soap EastEnders. I notice it always gay couples I get obsessed over. I dont fancy them, or find it hot. I just love it. I think the earliest obsession over fiction was when I was 7, it was over Bratz the movie. I use to play it, talking 24/7 about it. I still do that with my new obsessions. I mix my fave charchters up with my other ones. I want to get over them, but I just cant let go.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive been obsessed with fictional characters for over ten years and without them i think i would be dead as they gave me happiness when nothing else did, so noooo i don't consider it a problem when people are obsessed with fiction.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I make my own stories, I write them down. It keeps me sane, having all these characters in my head and there stories and conversations that I imagine between them to help with the lonliness. I read other stories to, but it's never the same. I can't imagine the characters as well, they don't seem as real to me. I don't think it's a problem though. I'm sure people without SA have fiction obsession too.


----------



## Charleyy (Oct 8, 2012)

My whole life revolves around video games, shows and movies. I do think its a problem as I don't focus on my actual life at all. But to be honest if it wasn't for my obession with fiction I would probably be much more depressed.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Otherside said:


> I make my own stories, I write them down. It keeps me sane, having all these characters in my head and there stories and conversations that I imagine between them to help with the lonliness. I read other stories to, but it's never the same. I can't imagine the characters as well, they don't seem as real to me. I don't think it's a problem though. I'm sure people without SA have fiction obsession too.


I do also. I've imagined whole worlds. How things work. A system for everything. I imagine people doing things, personalities, and habits. Conversations also. I also read others' stories and books, but then I veer off into my own world that starts from what I am reading or playing when it's a game. It's hard for me to watch movies. I like anime, but I haven't been able to complete anything in so long. I had absolutely no idea others had it also.



Charleyy said:


> My whole life revolves around video games, shows and movies. I do think its a problem as I don't focus on my actual life at all. But to be honest if it wasn't for my obsession with fiction I would probably be much more depressed.


I get sucked into video games really bad. I imagine when most people play video games they play as though they are controlling the character. When I play I imagine myself as the character. I know I'm not, but I get really absorbed. I can't really watch movies or tv. I always imagine myself in place of others or how in my version things would work differently. Maybe because I don't like this world, from things I have experienced. It's just with video games that's my passion and I cant stop playing those.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

SindeyOGrady said:


> I,m obsessed with television. For example, my obsession at the minute, this has been my obsession for a year now. I,m obsessed with this gangster charchter from UK Soap Hollyoaks.


I don't really have a problem with characters from scenes that exist, my problem is I make up my own stuff all the time. I still have an obsession though so I can empathize.



Death Warrant said:


> Ive been obsessed with fictional characters for over ten years and without them i think i would be dead as they gave me happiness when nothing else did, so noooo i don't consider it a problem when people are obsessed with fiction.


I could imagine mine doing things I wanted to do or wished I could do. Kind of like friends. God, reading that I think I sound crazy. :b I never had a problem distinguishing fantasy from reality, I'd just rather be in fantasy than reality.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Snickersnack said:


> Has anyone else ever been "way too interested" in a book, movie, or TV show? Is it something to worry about?


I was obsessed by a movie called "Two moon junction" for about 15 years. I just thought the guy character, "Perry" who was a loner and poor was so friggin cool that he managed to get the girl. I seen the movie over 100 times easily. And I prefer watching it alone. I was so obsessed with the fictional character, I tried to dress and talk like the guy and even kept my hair long. Very stupid, I know. The weird thing is I still love watching that movie. It really offers me an escape and motivates me for some reason. The other movie that I love watching for a different reason is "The good, the bad and the ugly". I seen that over 100 times also.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> I do also. I've imagined whole worlds. How things work. A system for everything. I imagine people doing things, personalities, and habits. Conversations also. I also read others' stories and books, but then I veer off into my own world that starts from what I am reading or playing when it's a game.


Whooh! No idea someone else had this problem when reading, playing games, watching movies, etc! That's my problem. I create a world, I get obsessed with this world. I can't imagine any other worlds as easily or as well.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I wouldn't call it an obsession, but I do daydream a lot about my own fictional characters and create stories in my head. They entertain me and help me deal with bad times. These characters have been in my head for over a decade, although they have developed a lot in those years. I guess it's all a form of escapism for me.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't get caught up in fictional universes but a good novel gives me a lot of pleasure and helps me forget my problems. I also get moral or psychological insight from some fiction. In fact, I sometimes feel it's better than religion in this respect.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

ImSorry said:


> I could imagine mine doing things I wanted to do or wished I could do. Kind of like friends. God, reading that I think I sound crazy. :b I never had a problem distinguishing fantasy from reality, I'd just rather be in fantasy than reality.


haha yeah i was in love with one for a while lol, now they are just like my idols. I normally make their personalitys into what i want rather then what they are portrayed like.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the exact same thing if i like something it will become a obsession for me,
Someone iknow called it a obsession disorder or something


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

When I find something I really like (tv show, book, etc) I pretty much disappear into it for a couple days. It's nice to completely escape every once in a while.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

but mah 2-d girls!


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Baiken said:


> but mah 2-d girls!


Trust me I know. I am a sucker for Princess Peach, Zelda, Samus, and Sakura from street fighter. I've got pics for days! ^_^


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Otherside said:


> Whooh! No idea someone else had this problem when reading, playing games, watching movies, etc! That's my problem. I create a world, I get obsessed with this world. I can't imagine any other worlds as easily or as well.


Maybe we are OK. What if J.R.R. Tolkien "lived" in his worlds and just put them on paper? Great Painters who painted what they "saw". Or musicians who crafted the sounds of "their" cities. Maybe you should keep the things you imagine, maybe one day I could be veering off one of your worlds someday. 



Death Warrant said:


> haha yeah i was in love with one for a while lol, now they are just like my idols. I normally make their personalitys into what i want rather then what they are portrayed like.


I think our minds are really creative. Others just see a movie and experience what's "handed" to them. We can take what we are given and shape it to what we want.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think so. I'm not really absorbed into my fandoms/interests, seeing as that I get bored of things quickly, but I always have a work of fiction that I'm interested in whether or not it's a game, show, or book. I can admit though without Gurren Lagann, Pokemon, or certain novels/series, I'd be much more depressed than I am now. Those fandoms have always been keepers for me. Life would become uninteresting and stale without the creativity and escapism that comes with fiction, anyway.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

ImSorry said:


> I think our minds are really creative. Others just see a movie and experience what's "handed" to them. We can take what we are given and shape it to what we want.


lol totally


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I'm like Houdini


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Snickersnack said:


> I have a history of getting way too wrapped up in my interests. When I was a lad, I was obsessed with dinosaurs, which is a pretty common obsession for 5-8 year olds. I took in a steady diet of dinosaur books, dinosaur toys, documentaries about dinosaurs, etc-virtually every other sentence that came out of my mouth during most of my formative years was, in some capacity, dinosaur-related. Years later, I became obsessed with Spider-Man, inspired by the Saturday morning cartoon series that was on at the time. All I could think or talk about was Spider-Man, and then, later, the other Marvel superheroes. After that, I became interested in UFO sightings and the supposed Roswell crash, and wasted a substantial chunk of time researching "paranormal lore" when other kids were outside playing sports and learning valuable social skills. Now, of course, I couldn't be less interested in UFOs, but I was pretty well-versed in them at the time-although I was also very interested in Greek mythology when I was roughly that age, as well as a few other minor things that kept me from having just one field of interest. Still, I was a tad obsessed.
> 
> However, Star Wars-both the original movies and the "expanded universe" of the books, games, comics, etc-is my biggest recurring fictional obsession. I've had the "Star Wars" bug off and on-recently, it's come back with a vengeance. Last spring, I started coming up with a campaign for a Star Wars roleplaying game, which turned into ideas for fanfiction (none of which have been finished). Now, when I'm depressed, I download diagrams of Star Wars ships or maps of the planets, or make lists of obscure but cool Star Wars characters-all of whom are "just begging to be used" in fiction or games-fas "research" for the fanfiction that I'll probably never finish (when I could be doing something comparatively constructive by coming up with my own plots and characters-y'know, creating work that I could actually publish offline). I'd be pretty embarrassed if anyone I know really knew the extent of this little space opera fetish.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Asperger's. That's one of the diagnostic criteria. I was obsessed with The Lord of the Rings until I had read the book 97- not kidding- 97 times. I have moved onto Harry Potter. I was introduced to it a year and a half ago and have read the entire series 10 times since then.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Aslong as it keeps u alive n sane 

I read fanfictions too i havent written any tho, might give it a try =]


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Snickersnack said:


> I have a history of getting way too wrapped up in my interests. When I was a lad, I was obsessed with dinosaurs, which is a pretty common obsession for 5-8 year olds. I took in a steady diet of dinosaur books, dinosaur toys, documentaries about dinosaurs, etc-virtually every other sentence that came out of my mouth during most of my formative years was, in some capacity, dinosaur-related. Years later, I became obsessed with Spider-Man, inspired by the Saturday morning cartoon series that was on at the time. All I could think or talk about was Spider-Man, and then, later, the other Marvel superheroes. After that, I became interested in UFO sightings and the supposed Roswell crash, and wasted a substantial chunk of time researching "paranormal lore" when other kids were outside playing sports and learning valuable social skills. Now, of course, I couldn't be less interested in UFOs, but I was pretty well-versed in them at the time-although I was also very interested in Greek mythology when I was roughly that age, as well as a few other minor things that kept me from having just one field of interest. Still, I was a tad obsessed.
> 
> However, Star Wars-both the original movies and the "expanded universe" of the books, games, comics, etc-is my biggest recurring fictional obsession. I've had the "Star Wars" bug off and on-recently, it's come back with a vengeance. Last spring, I started coming up with a campaign for a Star Wars roleplaying game, which turned into ideas for fanfiction (none of which have been finished). Now, when I'm depressed, I download diagrams of Star Wars ships or maps of the planets, or make lists of obscure but cool Star Wars characters-all of whom are "just begging to be used" in fiction or games-fas "research" for the fanfiction that I'll probably never finish (when I could be doing something comparatively constructive by coming up with my own plots and characters-y'know, creating work that I could actually publish offline). I'd be pretty embarrassed if anyone I know really knew the extent of this little space opera fetish.
> 
> ...


Your obsessions sound exactly like mine. I can't even put into words how obsessed I've been with everything you've described. THe funny thing with me is that it really doesn't take much for me to get really obsessed into something I thought I came out of again.
Just adds sports and you've got one someone like me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't get obsessed but I sometimes get depressed over how pathetic my life is compared to some characters on games but this happens with people irl too. Although I don't have OCD so I can't relate sorry  If its affecting your life its definitely a problem.


----------



## ForgottonSoul (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cumber*

I have been obessed with fiction for as long as I can remember. When I was about 6, I imagined late at night. A fairy or something like that would come into my room. It be like 12. Every night "she would come" She came from the sky and I talked to her and I talked back to myself. And the sad thing was I knew it was not real.More strange. When I was in Primary school, I had a friend in my head called Fred [Not from Drop Dead Fred, I never seen that film when I named the voice] Fred is still here.At 14, he is still here. In my head and he wont go away. I have tried to get him away from me, even hurt myself when he talked. I know he is not real, but he still the only true friend I ever had, 8 years later and he still is my only true friend. I hate him, I always have. yet I cry when he dosent talk to me, but get angry when he evetually dose. He always turns on a radio when i,m in exams and that.I know its wrong and I know I need to stop but when fictional charchter is your only friend, I go crazy without him.


----------

